# Weekly Competition 2018-21



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' R2 U' F' R U2 F' U' F2 U'
*2. *F' R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' R'
*3. *R2 F2 R' U' R F' R U' R U2
*4. *R U R F' U R2 F2 R' U
*5. *F R2 U2 F R U' F U R2

*3x3x3
1. *U' B U2 R' U' L F D L B2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2
*2. *B U2 L2 B R F2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U'
*3. *F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 L F' D' R2 D B' D U B' L'
*4. *U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B' L' F R2 F' U2 F R D U'
*5. *F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L U R U' L D2 B' L R2 B2

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 Fw' D U Fw F2 L B' Fw' F' U2 Fw U L' B2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' L' F' D' U2 B Fw Rw D2 Uw L' F R2
*2. *L' Uw2 U L' U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw R Fw' R2 U F' D F D Uw Fw2 F D2 U' Rw F D' F2 D Uw2 U2 R Fw' F' L2 D B' Fw F' Uw2 L' R
*3. *Rw' Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U L2 U2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw' R' U2 B' F2 D2 L' Uw' U' L2 R2 B Fw' F' Uw L Fw' F' Rw2 D' Rw D2 U F'
*4. *F' Rw' D' Rw U Fw' Uw' R D2 U2 B2 R' Uw U Fw' F2 Uw U' L2 U' F2 Rw' R Uw Rw' Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 F2 D U' B' Fw' R' Uw L2 D2 Rw F
*5. *Uw2 U' L F2 Uw2 F2 L' Rw F2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw' Rw' B' F' Uw F L2 Rw D U2 B2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B D' B' Fw Rw' D' B' U L' R B' Fw2 U2 B2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw Lw Bw2 Lw2 R' U2 F2 Dw Bw2 F R Fw2 Dw U2 B Bw' Rw' Fw Dw U B Bw D' B Dw2 R' Dw2 L Rw' Fw2 F' Dw' L' Dw L R2 Fw F' D' Uw' Bw2 L B R U2 L' Lw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' R' D' Dw2 Uw2 Bw L2 B Dw
*2. *Dw2 L Rw2 R' B2 Dw Bw2 U2 Lw' Dw R' Dw L2 Fw2 L Rw' R' U' L' F U' Fw' Dw Uw2 Fw2 F U R' D R2 D2 Uw' L2 F' Rw2 U2 B U2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 B2 D2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 L B2 F Rw D R' Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Dw F2 Dw'
*3. *R' Dw' Lw' B2 F2 U L2 R' B Bw Fw2 Rw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' R' D' U Bw Rw' Bw2 R2 U2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw U B' Fw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw' Lw' Rw R' B Fw' L2 B R' Dw' F' Lw2 B D2 Rw' Bw L' Rw2 R D Fw2 R' D Uw
*4. *L2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw2 L U' F2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw' L' Lw Bw' F' D Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw U2 B2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' L' R' Bw R2 D' Dw' Lw Fw Lw D' Dw Uw U' Bw' Fw2 F R2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw Fw' D Dw2 Uw' F' Lw Rw2 Fw' U'
*5. *F2 D Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 Bw2 F2 Dw B Rw Bw' F2 Rw B2 Bw Lw' Dw' Bw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 F2 Lw U' Bw' Lw R B U2 L Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Uw U Bw D2 R Dw' U' Fw' R' Dw' Fw2 U R Bw2 D' Dw U2 Bw' Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 2U 2R' D 3R 2F' 2D 3U U 3R2 2R 2B2 3U' U' 2F' 2L D2 U2 2B' 3U B2 3R2 B2 2F2 F2 R2 2B2 D' 2B2 2L' 2D' 2U' B2 2B' 2R' R2 B' 2L' D' 3U2 3F U' 2L' D' 2D2 3U2 2U2 L' R2 B' F 2D' 3U2 2R 3F' 3U 3R 3F2 D F 2U2 U' 2L2 2R2 2D' B 3F' 2D2 2B' 2U2
*2. *2F 2D' 3F2 2D' 3U L2 U' B' D 3U' 2U2 3R' 2R2 3F 2U F2 3U 2L2 B2 F' 2R2 B2 2L 3R2 R' 2D' B 2L F 2D B2 2B U' R2 U' L U2 B' 3F' 2U 2L2 2B 3U' 2U2 B 2R R2 2U2 3R2 2F 2L' D2 2U2 2R R 2F 2U U' 2L2 3R' 2F' D 3U2 B' 2U2 3R' B' U2 3F' 2F'
*3. *U2 2R R2 B 3U' L' 2R2 3U' 2R 2F2 2L2 3U 2U2 L2 R2 2D' 2U2 2F' 3U2 2B2 2R2 F2 D 2F2 L2 2B2 L' 2L2 3R 2R D' 3R2 D 3U L2 R B' 2B' D' 2D 2U' L' 3F' 3R D 2L 2B' 2D F2 2U L 2L' 3R 2U 2L' 2U 2R2 3U' L 2L 3R 3U' 2U2 U' 2B 2U' F2 2D2 3F2 3U2
*4. *R' F 2U2 3F2 2L2 F 2U2 2F 2R2 3F2 2D2 3U' 2L 3R' 2R2 R 2B 3R' 2F 3R B 2L 2R' 3F 2U 2R 2D L2 R2 U2 3F' 2U2 2L' 2R2 B2 3U2 L R' 3F' 2R' B2 D' 2U 2R' 2B' R2 3U 2L2 B 2U' 2F' D2 R2 3U' 3F2 L2 2B 2D' 2U2 L' R B2 L2 2R2 R B D' 2F2 L2 R
*5. *2L 3U' 2L2 D 2F 2L' 3R D' 3U2 2U 2F' 2D2 L2 2R2 3F' 2U' 2B R' D2 R B2 2F 2D2 2F L D2 2D 3U2 2U' U F' 3U2 F' 2R F 2D' U2 3F' R' 2D' 2B 3F2 2U' U' 2F F2 2U' U2 2B2 3F' R2 2F2 2U 2F2 U' R B' 3F2 L2 2U2 U2 2B F L2 F 3R 2U 2B L 2D2

*7x7x7
1. *3F 3L2 R2 3B R B' F2 L 2R' 3D' 3R 3U 2U2 R' D2 L 3R2 R 3B' 3R 3F2 D2 3F' 2U' 2L D' 3D 3U2 2U U 2F' U2 2R 2B2 3D B2 D' B2 2F F R 3B 3U2 3L2 2B2 3F 3U2 2L 3F' D 3U2 3R2 2D 3B2 3R' 3F2 2L 3U 3B2 F2 2L2 B' 3L2 U' 3R B 2F2 F D 3D' 2L' 3L2 3R R2 U' 3L' 2F2 L 3L2 3R' 3U' 2B 3L2 2R2 D 2R2 3D2 2B2 2R2 U 3L2 2B2 3F 3R2 2R' F2 D2 3F' D 2D
*2. *3B2 L' 2L2 R' 3F2 2R 2U B' L' B2 2B F2 U2 F R B2 2D' U' 2R' 3U 2B 2R' B' 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 2D2 2L 3R' 3U' R2 2F2 3D 3B' 3D 3R2 3D2 F L' 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2B2 3R' 2F2 F 3R2 D' B 3U 3F 2U2 3L 3B 3U' 3F 2L' U2 L' 2B2 2F 3U B' 2B2 3F' 2U 3B' 2R2 3D2 2U2 L 2F 3R 2D 3U2 2F' F' 3L2 3R U2 3R2 3D U F2 2U' 2L D2 3R R2 3B 3U' 3B' 2L2 3L2 D2 3D2 R D
*3. *2R' 3U2 3L 3R2 3D' B 2B2 L2 D2 L B2 2F2 3U 2F' 2L2 F' 3D' 2U 3B D2 2D 3D 2L2 B L2 2D' R2 2U' 3B 3L 2R U' 2L' 3B2 3F' 2R 3F D' 3U U 3L' 3R2 2R2 R2 U2 2R2 2B' 3R' R2 2U U2 3B 2D L 3R' 2R D2 2D' 3D2 U' R' B2 3U' F' L2 2D' 3R' 2F 2D' 2F' D2 2R2 3B2 D2 F 2R2 2B2 F' 2L 3D 2F' 3D2 2U2 F' 3L2 2D 3R' 2U' R D B2 3F 2F D' B2 3D 2L2 3L 3R 3U
*4. *B2 3F' 2L2 2B' 3U 2L 3D' 2U' F' 3L2 2F D' 2U 2R R' 3F2 U' 2B' 3U 2L2 3R2 U' B 3F' 2L2 R 2D L2 3L2 R2 3D2 2F D2 U2 2F2 3D2 2L2 3L2 2D2 3D' 2L' 3L' 3B2 3U2 3L2 3R' 2R2 B 3F 2F2 F 3R B' 3R' 2D2 3D2 2R 3D2 B 2B2 2F' 3L 2R 3U 3R' D 3R' 2R' D 3F 2U 3B' R2 U' L2 3U2 3L R' 2B2 3F' D2 3R2 3U2 2L2 2R2 B 2L' 3L' 2R' R2 U F2 2L B' 3L R 2D2 3D' R' 3U2
*5. *3D' 3B' 2D 3D 3U B 3R' 3B 3L2 3D 3U 3F 2D2 3D' L R' 2B2 3B' R2 3B 2F2 3D B' 2B2 3L2 2R2 3U2 2F' 3U B 3U R' 2B2 2D' U2 B F2 U 2R' 3U2 U' 3F2 2R' 2F2 2L' F' 2L 3L' 3B' 2D 3R' 2U 2L 3F 2F2 U 3F2 D 3R' 2D 3D2 B 2F 2U2 3L2 3B 2F' 3U 3R R' 3U' 2L' 2F' 3L2 2B' D2 B 3F D' F' 2L D' 3R 2R 2U 2B D 3F' 2F2 D2 R2 D 3L' U2 3L' 2R2 3U 2F 3D2 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F2 U'
*2. *R U2 R' F U2 F' R2 F' U'
*3. *R F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L R F2 B D2 L D' B2 D L2 U F2 B2 L' U2 B F' D' U' L' Fw Uw2
*2. *F R' D' B2 R2 L U' R2 D L' R' B' D2 F2 U' L' U D' F Rw' Uw'
*3. *R D U L2 B2 F2 L2 U F' B U2 R L2 U B U2 R L2 F' B' R2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 U F2 U B2 L' Rw2 D L F L' Rw2 R2 D Rw' B Fw L' D U' F2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L' Fw Rw R2 B U' B D2 Uw2 L' Fw' F Uw B2 Rw2 R'
*2. *Fw' D' Uw' U Rw' R' D L2 F' Uw' Fw2 L B' D U' L2 B' Fw R' F R D L' U F L' Rw F2 Uw L' B' Fw' F' D Uw2 U Fw' D' U' L2
*3. *R2 Uw' L' R2 U' Fw2 L2 R U Rw D2 B2 Fw L' R2 Uw B' D2 Fw' R' Fw2 L2 R' Fw D Uw' L' R2 F2 Uw' B L U2 B Uw' B Rw Uw2 L Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L Rw' Bw' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' B Bw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw R Bw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Lw Bw Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw' Dw' U2 Bw Dw' R Uw' Bw Fw' F2 U2 B Fw2 Lw Rw' R Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Fw2 U' B2 F Lw' Bw' Rw' R2
*2. *Lw2 R' D' U' L' Rw' R D2 L' B2 Fw2 D' U Bw U' Fw2 Uw' B2 R2 D Uw' Fw' L' Lw2 R2 B2 Dw L' Rw2 Bw' D2 U B' Bw Fw D' Fw U2 Fw2 F Dw R' B2 U R2 D L2 Lw Bw F Lw' D' U2 Rw Uw' R2 Fw F D U
*3. *L R B2 F' L2 R D U' Rw2 Uw2 L' U Lw2 Dw' U' Fw L2 Rw' Bw' Rw D Dw' B' Dw' Uw' L' Rw U2 B' F2 L2 Rw' U B2 Rw' B2 Bw2 D2 U2 F' Lw B2 Uw2 U2 B Fw Dw U2 F D Uw2 U2 F L2 Rw' B Bw F2 Lw Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' B 2D' 2R B D 2D' 3U' 2U' 2B 2L 3R2 2R 2B2 U2 B2 L 3R' 2R D' 2F F 2R 2U 2R F' L' B' 3R' 2D 3F2 F' 2D 2U' 2F2 R' B L' R2 2B2 3F2 2U L2 2F 3R2 2F L' 2U2 3R R2 U2 B2 F 2L2 2U2 B 3F F' D2 2D2 R B2 2F U2 F' 2U' U R' B D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 3L2 3D2 2U U2 3L2 F 2U R 2F2 3L2 2F 2R 3F2 R2 3B 3D' 2L2 3B' L' 2L' B2 D' 2D 3U2 2U U L' 2R2 2F 2U' 2B' 3U2 2B 3F2 F' 2D' 2F2 F D' 3U 2L2 3U 2B' 3U2 F2 D R 3D' R2 2D2 2U' U' 3F 2D 2U 2B' 2L' 3R 3B2 3F 2F' 2R 3D' 2U' 2L' R 3D2 3U 2F' L2 2U 2B 3B2 D' 2U' R2 D 3R' 2B' D' R 2F2 L' 3L' R' B' F' 3L2 2R' 3D' 2B' 3D' L2 2R2 2F2 L' 3L' F' L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' F2 D F' R' U2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R' U L2 Fw Uw'
*2. *U F B D2 R2 F L D B L2 U L' U L2 B U D' L' U Rw Uw
*3. *L2 B' F' D L2 U R' D L U D2 F' R2 L2 D U F' R D2 U2 Rw Uw'
*4. *B D' R B L2 U' F2 D2 U' F B' D F R2 B' L D' B F' L D' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F D' R U2 F B2 R' U R' B R B D2 F2 L2 F' U' F2 R B' D' Rw' Uw2
*6. *F R' D2 F2 D2 F B D2 L' B2 L2 F D2 F' L F2 B2 U F2 D' U Fw Uw
*7. *F2 R2 L F' U D' R L U' F' R B2 F2 D2 R' L B D2 F' Rw2 Uw
*8. *U B' R L' U2 F R2 F' B L F' R B2 L F' R U' L2 U' F Rw' Uw2
*9. *U' F' D2 B2 U' B L' B R' D' B2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 U' R' D Rw2 Uw
*10. *F2 D R2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' D2 B U' F2 B' R2 F' L' B D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*11. *U' B D B' U' D B2 F2 D2 U2 F' B2 U B L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F D2 Fw' Uw'
*12. *L' R2 U R B2 D2 U B' U' D B' U2 F' D2 U B L' F' B' L2 Fw Uw'
*13. *B' L2 R' F' U2 L' R2 F L' R D' L D2 U2 F2 D2 R U D2 Fw Uw'
*14. *D2 B D' R' B R2 U R2 D2 B U' R L2 F2 D F' D2 U' R2 Fw Uw2
*15. *U L2 B R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' B2 L' D2 U' L' D2 L F R' B Rw Uw2
*16. *D' U' F' L2 R2 D' L2 B D B' L B2 F2 L' D' B2 D2 R B2 L Fw' Uw'
*17. *B D2 U B2 L U' B' L' D L2 B' R2 B2 F R2 F2 L' B' L Fw Uw'
*18. *L F2 B U F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 F' D R D' R' U B D2 F2 D2 U' B Rw Uw'
*19. *B' R' L2 U2 R' F' L F' D' U' B D' F R2 D' L F R' U2 F' U2 Rw Uw2
*20. *F2 B L' B' L B F2 D' U L2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 L D F R' Fw' Uw2
*21. *F2 B2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 U L' D2 F2 B L' F B2 U2 R' U Rw2 Uw'
*22. *L2 D' F' R' B' R' F' U' D F2 D L2 U2 R' U F' R L2 U' D' Rw' Uw'
*23. *F2 L' B D R2 F2 U2 D' F2 L' D' F' R2 L2 B2 F' U' B2 U
*24. *D L2 U' L B F U' R2 L' D' F2 B2 R' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*25. *L2 F2 B D' U2 R' D' R' L' F2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L U L2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*26. *R' F' U F2 R2 F2 R D B F R' B U2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 B U2 D Rw2 Uw
*27. *F B' R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 L F D2 B' R D2 F R' D' F B2 U Rw'
*28. *U' D F' B' U2 L D' L' F' D2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 R D R' L2 Fw Uw'
*29. *L D2 F2 D R B2 D' F' U2 D2 R L' U2 D F2 B2 U' F2 L' Fw Uw2
*30. *L' D B' D B' R D B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B R' U' R U' L U' Rw' Uw
*31. *F2 R B L2 U' D2 B D' L2 U' D L' U' R2 F R' L' B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*32. *D2 F' U L D2 U F' R L' U2 D' B' F' U2 D L' F2 B L' F Rw2 Uw2
*33. *F' B2 L U2 R F2 B' U2 F2 B2 U' D2 F' L D' U' B2 U2 D Rw Uw'
*34. *B2 L D' L B' L2 B' U2 D2 R B' F2 L D F' L F2 D2 R2 D2 F Rw
*35. *L' D2 B' R B L2 U F' D2 R2 L2 U2 F' D B2 R' D' L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*36. *L2 U L F B L B D2 F2 D F D' B2 F2 D' U2 R F' L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*37. *U' F2 B2 R' D B2 L' D2 R D U2 B2 D2 U' L2 B U L2 U2 Fw Uw
*38. *D2 L R2 U L F2 U L R' D B F' D' B L F2 D B' L2 U' Rw Uw2
*39. *F' R L2 B2 U2 R L' U2 F' D2 U' R2 F2 D L D B' F D2 Fw Uw
*40. *D2 U2 R' B F' U' B' U' B D L B2 D2 R2 B2 L' R F2 D2 Rw Uw
*41. *R B U L2 D2 U2 R2 U' L' D U' R B F' L2 B R' U R' D Rw2 Uw2
*42. *B U' B2 U B L F B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U L' F' U2 D' R B F2 D' Rw' Uw'
*43. *U2 F R2 L' U R2 D F' R D2 U' F' L2 U2 R2 B' U' D2 R' D R Fw' Uw
*44. *U2 L' R F' B U' D2 L F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L' D' Fw
*45. *U B' F2 L2 B F' R2 B2 R D2 B D2 B D U2 F L B2 R Fw
*46. *R L2 U2 R2 U F D2 L' B2 L' R F' U' R' F L2 U2 L' D2 U L' Fw Uw2
*47. *R F' U L F2 B' R' D F R U R' F L2 B R2 F' D' U' Fw' Uw
*48. *L2 D F2 R L2 D' F B2 D L D2 L R2 D U' R F2 B2 R2 D B Rw' Uw2
*49. *B2 R2 U' R' F D' F D2 L F B2 R2 D' U L B' U' D R' Fw'
*50. *R2 D' F' B R L2 U B' U B R' F B D' U' B2 R D L' Fw Uw2
*51. *F L' R2 B2 L F D F' U F2 B2 R D' U' B2 D2 R' L' B2 Rw Uw'
*52. *D' U R' B L' F B' D' F2 D' B2 L' B' L2 U' D' B F R2 Uw
*53. *B' U2 L' U' R' L' B U' B2 R L2 U R2 U L B2 D2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*54. *B L' F2 U2 L2 R U2 L R' B R' L U2 R' B2 D2 L D' L Fw
*55. *B' L2 B2 F2 D U' L D U L' U R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 U L F2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *R' D R2 D' B U B2 F' R B2 U' B' D2 F D' B' U' F U2 Rw' Uw2
*57. *D2 B R D F2 L F2 D2 F R' U2 R' L F U D' B2 L2 B2 L Fw' Uw
*58. *F2 L D2 F2 B2 L' R' D' R' B U2 R2 F' B2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*59. *L F' R' F U B U B' D F2 D' B2 R F' U L' B L2 U' F Rw2 Uw2
*60. *B' D F' U' R' B U B U F' B' U2 L D2 U L2 D F2 U2 L U2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F' R B U L2 F' B D L' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2
*2. *D' U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U2 B D' B' L' B U F' D B' U'
*3. *L2 B L2 B R2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 D' L F D' L' F D' L R'
*4. *L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L R D2 F D B F' L U F' D B2 D
*5. *R D B U' F' U2 L B' U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 D B2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U' R' F' L U2 F2 B' D' L' U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2
*2. *B2 D F2 D U2 R2 D U2 B2 U L R B' R' B R2 B2 R2 D'
*3. *U2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R' D' F L' U B' D' U B2 R2
*4. *L D F L' U R F D2 B D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 L F2 B2 D2
*5. *R' L2 F2 D' R B2 R' L F' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' L2 B2 R U2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 L2 B' U B2 R U L' U2 B U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U D F2 L2 D'
*2. *L' F U2 D' L2 F R U2 F' D' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R
*3. *B2 R' B' U2 B2 R' F U B' R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R B2 R'
*4. *L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 L' D2 L2 B' F' R F2 D F' D2 R F
*5. *F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 F L2 U' L R D' L D2 B2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L' B R' L B L B' U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U R U' R U2 F' U R U2
*3. *D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 R' D U2 F' U R' U2 R B U2
*4. *B2 Rw2 F2 U' F' L2 D U Rw' D L' B Uw' R' D Uw2 Rw R' U Rw F U' L2 B' U' F2 D2 L R2 U2 R2 Uw' L U' L' F2 R' B' R F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F R2 F U' F2 R U' R' F'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F' U2 L' U2 F' D R' F U B
*4. *R' F' L' Rw2 R D2 Uw L D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' L R D2 Rw2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 Fw2 D L' Rw B Uw F2 U L2 Rw' F L Rw' Uw L U B'
*5. *D' U' Bw2 D2 Bw' Dw L' F D' Fw' D Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 R2 U' R Bw2 D2 L Bw' R D B Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' L' Lw' B' F' Rw' U2 R' Bw D2 Dw2 Bw' D' F Lw' R2 Dw' L Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw Dw' U' R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U F' R U R U'
*3. *B U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B D' L' R B2 D' B2 L' B' D2 R'
*4. *D Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw U2 L' Rw' U F2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw F Rw' D2 Uw R Uw' L2 R Uw2 U' B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L Rw F2 D' F' R2 F' R B' L R2
*5. *Lw R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Dw Uw2 B L2 D' B' Rw F' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R Fw' F' Dw Fw R D' Uw' U2 Fw' F' R' D B' Dw L' B R Bw D R2 D R' D B2 Bw2 Uw' L' Uw' R B D2 U' B Bw' D2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 R2 D' Rw2
*6. *F R2 2F2 U 3R D 2D 2B' 3F 3U' 2U L2 2D B2 R' B' D' 3R 3F D2 2D F D' B R2 F L 3F 2F F2 2L R D2 2F' 3R 2B' 3U2 L 3R' 2D 2B' 3F' 2U' B' D' L 2R' R2 B' 2D2 2U B 2L' 3R 2U L 2L' 2R2 3U2 2B' 2D 2B 2F2 F' 3R' R B 2B2 3R 3F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F R F' U R' U' F2 U
*3. *B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L' B R2 U B L2 F' D2 U' B
*4. *Rw2 F R' B' Rw Uw' F' D2 Uw U' Rw' U' Fw F' U L D B Uw L2 R' F Uw2 U B' Fw2 Uw2 B D2 Uw B Fw' Rw R2 Fw2 U B2 Rw' R' F2
*5. *Dw' Uw' Bw2 R' U2 Rw' B Dw' Bw' Dw Uw2 L Rw2 D' Uw' U B D' Lw R Bw' Fw2 D2 Fw L' Rw' U Fw D L Rw' Bw Uw2 Rw D' Uw' B Bw2 Rw U Fw2 Lw R' U' Lw B2 L' Rw' Fw' U' Rw Uw Bw2 Uw' U2 Rw R2 F2 D2 L
*6. *U2 3R R 2B' 2F D 2L R 2F2 F2 2D' 2U2 B2 3F' 2F2 F' D 2U U 2B L2 3F 2F' 2L2 U' 3F' 2D2 3R2 2B2 3U2 3F2 D' 2U B2 2R 2F F 3U2 3R 3F' F2 3R2 D U2 B 2F' D' 3U2 L B 2D L2 2B' 3U2 B 2F2 D U2 L 2R2 2B2 R' 3F' 2R D2 2L2 B' F D L
*7. *2D' F 3L' 2R' 3D2 2U' 2L2 2R 2U2 2B2 F2 2D' B 2F F2 3D2 3L2 F 3L2 B D 2D' B2 2F2 2D 2U 3R' 2B2 3D2 2F' 3D' 2U2 3R2 B L 2L' 2B2 2U2 2F' 2L U2 2R 2D2 3F 3D F2 U 3F2 U R B' 3B2 F 3D 3R' B 3B2 D' B' 2U2 L2 B 3B' 3F 2F2 2L2 2D2 2L2 2R F 3R U' 3F2 R' 3D2 3R2 2D' 3D' 3U2 3R2 2D 3U 2B2 3F' 3R 2B' 3F 2U' B2 D 3D2 F 2L 3F2 U2 R' 3F' F2 U2 F'

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR5+ DL3- UL4+ U4+ R2+ D0+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R5+ D0+ L1- ALL5+ UL
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL1+ UL4+ U5+ R3- D1- L4- ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D4- L2+ ALL4+ UR
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL5- U3+ R3+ D2- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R2+ D1+ L6+ ALL1- DR DL
*4. *UR4- DR0+ DL1- UL2- U5+ R5- D2- L2- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL4- UR DR DL
*5. *UR4- DR4- DL5+ UL1- U3+ R5+ D4+ L5- ALL4- y2 U0+ R1+ D1- L5- ALL6+ DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R' L B R B' R l r b' u
*2. *L U' L R L' B' R L' l u
*3. *L' R' U' L R L' B' R l r u
*4. *U' R' L U L B R' U L' l' b u'
*5. *U R U L U L' R L' R' l' r b' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (0, 6) /

*Skewb
1. *U' R U' B' R B' L U' R B' U'
*2. *L R' U' L R U' R' U' R' B' U'
*3. *R' U' L' B' R' U B' R' U' B' U'
*4. *R' U' L' B U' B' L B' U B' U'
*5. *U R L U B R U B U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F R2 U R2 F' R U' R2
*3. *U' B2 R2 U' B U' B' U' L U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D'
*4. *U Rw B Rw R Fw' L Rw D Uw2 L B2 Fw' D R2 B2 F' Uw L Fw2 Uw' F' Uw2 Fw' F R' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D' R' Uw B R' D Rw' D U' Fw2
*5. *Lw2 Uw' Fw F Lw' Rw U' B2 Lw B' Bw Lw2 R2 D U2 Lw' F' Rw Dw2 L2 B F D2 Dw Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' R D L2 U2 L' Fw2 L R2 Fw F' Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 U F2 Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw' L2 B L' Uw' Fw D' Uw B' Bw'
*OH. *U L2 F' R' B2 U' D L' D F R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR5+ DL4- UL2+ U2- R5- D6+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R6+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U R L' U R U B U' l u
*Skewb. *B L' B L' R B' L' R U B' U'
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)


----------



## Reprobate (May 22, 2018)

2x2 - (9.17), 10.48, 11.09, (12.48), 9.57 = 10.38
3x3 - (41.58), 31.13, (26.84), 29.63, 27.34 = 29.37
4x4 - (1:26.98), 1:19.04, 1:12.47, 1:17.24, (1:12.14) = 1:16.25
6x6 - 4:28.76, 4:06.85, (3:54.38), (4:30.58), 4:08.05 = 4:14.55
7x7 - 5:49.97, 6:00.63, 5:34.37, (6:15.20), (5:31.73) = 5:48.32


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 22, 2018)

2x2- (DNF), 3.736, 3.153, 4.708, (2.994) = 3.8 

3x3- (20.696), (15.034), 18.145, 17.15, 15.552 = 16.94

FMC- DNF


Spoiler



I really struggled with this scramble! I'm looking forward to seeing some better people attempt this.
R' U' F L' B R' L B L B' U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U' F

U2 D2 B2 R U' - 2X2X2 5/5
(R2 F' D' R B R' B') - 2X2X3 7/12
(R F' R D' F') F2L-1 4/16
(D2 R F R' F' D') AB5C 6/24


IF:
U2 D2 B2 R [@1] U' D F R F' R' D2 F D R' F R' B R B' R' D F R2
Insert at @1: F D B2 D' F' D B2 D'
After the 1st insertion: U2 D2 B2 R F D B2 D' F' D [@2] B2 U' F R F' R' D2 F D R' F R' B R B' R' D F R2
Insert at @2: U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2
After the 2nd insertion: U2 D2 B2 R F D B2 D' F' D U' F2 U B2 U' F' R F' R' D2 F D R' F R' B R [@3] B' R' D F R2
Insert at @3: R' B L2 B' R B L2 B'
Fewest moves: 36. 11 moves cancelled
The final solution: U2 D2 B2 R F D B2 D' F' D U' F2 U B2 U' F' R F' R' D2 F D R' F R' B2 L2 B' R B L2 B2 R' D F R2


Clock- EDIT


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (May 23, 2018)

2x2- 9.32, 8.83, (10.31), 9.79, (7.32) = 9.31

3x3- 22.67, 24.18, (21.31), 23.18, (28.25) = 23.34

4x4- 1:33.39, (1:51.26), (1:24.69), 1:35.99, 1:36.39 = 1:35.25

5x5- 4:15.08, 4:14.78, 4:05.91, (4:01.05), (4:29.38) = 4:11.92

2+3+4 Relay- 2:29.51

2+3+4+5 Relay- 7:26.06

MegaMinx- 5:38.58, 5:08.35, 5:53.63, (6:10.06), (4:59.71) = 5:33.52


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 24, 2018)

2x2 : 4.41, (3.32), 4.89, (5.35), 3.81 = 4.37
3x3 :
4x4 :
5x5 :
6x6 : 2:54.05, (2:51.08), (3:05.56), 2:51.92, 2:51.61 = 2:52.53
7x7 : (3:47.60), 4:07.65, 4:06.96, (4:16.45), 4:06.60 = 4:07.07
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH :
FEET :
MTS :
FMC :
2-4 Relay :
2-5 Relay :
2-6 Relay :
2-7 Relay :
Clock :
Megaminx :
Pyraminx :
Square-1 :
Skewb :
Kilominx :
Mini Guildford :


----------



## Jon Persson (May 25, 2018)

3x3: (18.999), 19.699, 20.643, 22.592, (23.225) = 20.978


----------



## Zaksox (May 25, 2018)

3x3 21.30, 25.80, 29.90, 27.70, 26.46. = 26.32


----------



## MattP98 (May 25, 2018)

MBLD: DNF(4/11 59:42)

Really disappointed with this, was tired so it was always a long shot but after a decent memo my neighbour unfortunately decided to start playing music ~30 seconds into execution (and stop five minutes after the attempt =/ ) and from there all hope was lost. Four more cubes off by a couple of pieces each, a valiant attempt at two more, and one I forgot the first couple of edges so was left scrambled.

As a side note also, I don't seem to be able to register an account on the competition website. I don't suppose there's a way to link my profile with an email address by any chance? Thanks! =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> As a side note also, I don't seem to be able to register an account on the competition website. I don't suppose there's a way to link my profile with an email address by any chance? Thanks! =)


I'll send you a PM and try to help you out.


----------



## MattP98 (May 25, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'll send you a PM and try to help you out.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. =)


----------



## obelisk477 (May 27, 2018)

So I've been suspecting this for a while, but I'm gonna go ahead and make the claim now that he's had another comp (cubecomps link below)

Tristan Steeves, (cubeshepherd I think), who is consistently in the top of the results each week, has been faking his results for an extremely long time.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3158&compid=111

EDIT:

inb4:

I was sick
I had a headache
The room was cold
I was nervous
There was bad lighting
I hurt my hand on Wednesday


----------



## joshsailscga (May 27, 2018)

3x3: 13.66, 11.68, 11.11, 13.40, 16.51
4x4: 53.25+, 46.60, 39.15, 42.83, 42.14
5x5: 1:19.27, 1:27.84, 1:37.82, 1:23.57, 1:19.44
3BLD: 1:18.63, 1:41.22, DNF(1:34.50)
MBLD: 1/2(6:06.39) (DNF was only by missing the twisted corner/flipped edge in memo on cube 1)
OH: 24.66, 24.09, 24.44, 24.52, 23.95
MTS: DNF(4:46.40), 1:54.22, 1:33.33, 2:07.70, 1:55.08


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 27, 2018)

3BLD: 21.47, DNF(23.58), DNF(19.20) = 21.47


----------



## Lili Martin (May 27, 2018)

4x4 : (1:46.46), 1:56.62,2:43.79, (3:00.10), 2:28.18 = 2:22.86
5x5 : (4:11.76), (3:46.55), 4:02.24, 3:53.08, 3:50.62 = 3:55.31


----------



## Sean Hartman (May 27, 2018)

When does the weekly comeptition end each week? I wasn't sure exactly when it ended and can't seem to find any information on when it does. Does anyone know when it does exactly?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2018)

"This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially)."

For those in the USA, it might be helpful to know that means 8:00 PM EDT.

However, if you're running late, you can still post additional results here until Mats posts the results.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 27, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> So I've been suspecting this for a while, but I'm gonna go ahead and make the claim now that he's had another comp (cubecomps link below)
> 
> Tristan Steeves, (cubeshepherd I think), who is consistently in the top of the results each week, has been faking his results for an extremely long time.
> 
> ...


Does the inb4 mean you are taking back your claim? If not, I have some evidence against your claim.


Spoiler



A. I've been in conversation with him for a few months. Just after he joined. He has always been extremely nice to me, seems way to wholesome to fake solves. (Also, he runs a lot of the race threads, seems good enough of a guy to be legit)

B. He is nice to everyone else on the forums, is extremely active.

C. In our conversations, he has given me advice he would only know, if he was better than his official results.

D. Before this comp, he told me he gets nervous. His times are consitsitly a little slower than he "claims" like a nervous thing.

E. Throughout our conversations, he has did several hundreds if not thousands of solves. (we do 2x2 Ao500's) For him to fake all of this seems unlikely. (and the race threads he competes in)

F. He knows that faking results doesn't make himself better, or improve his chances of winning the gift card.

G. He has hosted a comp before. So even if he fakes these times, he is a good member of cubing.

I understand a lot of this "evidence" is about his character rather than like his times. But that's just as important, if not more important to judge a persons character (and likeliness of cheating) than times.


----------



## xyzzy (May 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I understand a lot of this "evidence" is about his character rather than like his times. But that's just as important, if not more important to judge a persons character (and likeliness of cheating) than times.





Spoiler



That's what you use to set the prior. You update the prior based on evidence.

I can believe it if someone has a much worse official result in one or two events than what they get in these weekly comps. Hell, my own 4×4×4 official results are complete garbage compared to what I get here. Even so, it's stretching it if this happens across almost every event.

(But also there may be an underlying legitimate reason to perform poorly overall, so this isn't exceptionally strong evidence of cheating; I think it'd be fair to give cubeshepherd a chance to defend himself before jumping to conclusions.)


----------



## Thom S. (May 27, 2018)

3x3:
19.58
21.00
17.75
24.69
27.04

OH:
41.89
48.89
53.10
57.18
1:04.59

Square-1:
17.80
12.63
18.75
14.29
15.66

Megaminx:
2:39.40
2:33.99
2:37.18
2:29.32
2:57.31


----------



## Sean Hartman (May 27, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> "This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially)."
> 
> For those in the USA, it might be helpful to know that means 8:00 PM EDT.
> 
> However, if you're running late, you can still post additional results here until Mats posts the results.



Thanks!


----------



## obelisk477 (May 27, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd be more forgiving if it was a couple of events, but it's *every single event*, and they're all mediocre times, across all of the rounds (look at the updated cubecomps above). Also, if someone was that good, and had a lot of nerves, you'd expect to see a couple of fast singles here and there, and then really bad times on other solves, leading to a mediocre average. But there are literally no fast singles at this most recent comp except maybe a pyra one. On the contrary; his times are fairly consistent, but consistently meh. It would take an overwhelming amount of evidence, at least for me, to believe that he's actually that fast, at all events.

Also, I'm not gonna hack out the math, but if you look at his week after week results on the speedsolving forum comps, his "times" consistently line up with someone you would consider to be one of the better overall cubers in the world.

I just don't believe it.


----------



## Gx Cuber (May 28, 2018)

2x2 18.23, 18.61, 22.10, 24.69, 25.97 Ao5: 21.89
3x3 46.93, 51.22, 36.28, 1:08.84, 43.74 Ao5 : 47.30
3x3 OH 1:50.63, 2:13.12, 3:11.01, 1:49.56 Ao5 : 2:11.43
Pyra. 21.91, 31.08, 15.36, 18.81, 18.82 Ao5 19.85


----------



## turtwig (May 28, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> Also, I'm not gonna hack out the math, but if you look at his week after week results on the speedsolving forum comps, his "times" consistently line up with someone you would consider to be one of the better overall cubers in the world.



A quick calculation with his weekly comp PBs gives a Kinch rank score of 48.31, which would rank him ~50th in the world.

I think the biggest piece of evidence is that, for the most part if not for all events, his singles were slower than what his weekly comp times would suggest his global average to be, and many of his times were twice his weekly comp times.

His weekly comp PB average is 8.86 and he seems to consistently get sub-10s. I don't believe such a person could average barely sub-20 even with extreme nerves with only 1 sub-15 in 10 solves.

EDIT: I guess if he had injured himself that would explain his times, but on the other hand it would have to be pretty bad for him to perform poorly in 2H, OH, and feet.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2018)

OK: results for week 21. Congrats to cubeshepherd, Sean and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(121)

 2.04 asacuber
 2.11 TommyC
 2.25 lejitcuber
 2.34 cubeshepherd
 2.53 Competition Cuber
 2.55 Jscuber
 2.75 jancsi02
 2.77 Slushy Cuber YT
 2.77 thecubingwizard
 2.81 [email protected]
 2.85 OriginalUsername
 2.85 mihnea3000
 2.96 oskarinn
 2.96 Ethan Horspool
 3.03 Sean Hartman
 3.07 G2013
 3.13 Underwatercuber
 3.18 Zeke Mackay
 3.29 SloMoCubing
 3.33 Josh5271
 3.45 2017LAMB06
 3.46 tdm
 3.49 Elf
 3.49 NoProblemCubing
 3.50 EdubCubez
 3.53 AidanNoogie
 3.53 Cuberstache
 3.58 Marcus Siu
 3.60 MartinN13
 3.62 DGCubes
 3.64 Leo Annett
 3.69 TipsterTrickster
 3.70 abunickabhi
 3.72 sqAree
 3.77 leudcfa
 3.77 ichcubegern
 3.77 JMHCubed
 3.79 Parker Z
 3.80 E-Cuber
 3.86 Duncan Bannon
 3.92 Tx789
 4.03 sigalig
 4.05 whatshisbucket
 4.10 Amir Afiq
 4.13 miasponseller
 4.20 ican97
 4.23 YaaniMani
 4.25 BradenTheMagician
 4.26 Kit Clement
 4.37 bacyril
 4.37 dhafin
 4.38 Rubiksdude4144
 4.43 NathanaelCubes
 4.43 Glomnipotent
 4.52 Moonwink Cuber
 4.53 yannicwaser24
 4.55 Lachlan Stephens
 4.63 tigermaxi
 4.63 RobinCube
 4.66 xyzzy
 4.66 ComputerGuy365
 4.69 Jami Viljanen
 4.69 OJ Cubing
 4.71 Ianwubby
 4.72 tolgakantarci
 4.73 Kris Gonnella
 4.78 MCuber
 4.78 yghklvn
 4.90 ARandomCuber
 5.06 buzzteam4
 5.07 kumato
 5.15 The Blockhead
 5.19 Katiedavies3103
 5.20 scylla
 5.22 swankfukinc
 5.43 oliviervlcube
 5.51 MattP98
 5.53 sam596
 5.60 obelisk477
 5.71 CornerCutter
 5.73 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.77 PotatoesAreUs
 5.78 Lykos
 5.87 Aerospry
 5.94 Emir Yusuf
 5.96 Bogdan
 6.01 Super382946
 6.04 Nikita
 6.11 topppits
 6.13 mrjames113083
 6.17 T1_M0
 6.33 Ali161102
 6.34 CyanSparkleMan2
 6.41 LostGent
 6.47 glen
 6.47 Bubbagrub
 6.57 SuperCheese
 6.79 Lewis
 6.81 vorherrscher
 6.81 SpartanSailor
 6.83 WillyTheWizard
 7.13 dschieses
 7.25 thunderbell cuber
 7.54 Thanapob
 7.57 theos
 7.59 redoxxy
 7.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.84 Dhruva Shaw
 8.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.59 Vexcrate
 9.31 Petri Krzywacki
 9.37 cbest
 9.67 Mike Hughey
 10.27 speedcube.insta
 10.32 Ecuasamurai
 10.38 Reprobate
 10.64 can
 10.73 Jacck
 11.84 GTregay
 14.84 MatsBergsten
 21.89 Gx Cuber
*3x3x3 *(142)

 7.09 lejitcuber
 8.66 Ethan Horspool
 8.77 asacuber
 9.10 OriginalUsername
 9.24 mihnea3000
 9.25 speedcuber71
 9.33 tdm
 9.34 thecubingwizard
 9.72 TommyC
 9.75 cubeshepherd
 9.86 ichcubegern
 9.86 jancsi02
 10.01 Zeke Mackay
 10.12 Jscuber
 10.23 DGCubes
 10.25 Sean Hartman
 10.37 AidanNoogie
 10.46 Elf
 10.52 Competition Cuber
 10.54 tolgakantarci
 10.80 G2013
 11.00 Cuberstache
 11.01 SloMoCubing
 11.04 Marcus Siu
 11.24 Slushy Cuber YT
 11.34 2017LAMB06
 11.42 typeman5
 11.52 abunickabhi
 11.54 E-Cuber
 11.54 Leo Annett
 11.78 LostGent
 11.86 Underwatercuber
 11.90 [email protected]
 12.05 BradenTheMagician
 12.10 Katiedavies3103
 12.18 GenTheThief
 12.20 miasponseller
 12.24 Keenan Johnson
 12.46 obelisk477
 12.58 Keroma12
 12.61 MCuber
 12.77 ARandomCuber
 12.79 Paarth Chhabra
 12.91 joshsailscga
 12.92 sqAree
 13.00 oskarinn
 13.07 yghklvn
 13.11 Lykos
 13.25 Tx789
 13.53 cuber3141592
 13.55 Jami Viljanen
 13.57 Glomnipotent
 13.68 Amir Afiq
 13.69 Moonwink Cuber
 13.75 Ianwubby
 13.76 Kit Clement
 13.83 leudcfa
 13.90 sigalig
 14.01 ican97
 14.03 yannicwaser24
 14.06 Josh5271
 14.07 MattP98
 14.42 RobinCube
 14.53 tigermaxi
 14.53 CornerCutter
 14.54 ComputerGuy365
 14.72 sam596
 14.72 Pranav Prabhulla Chandran
 14.79 TipsterTrickster
 14.96 NoProblemCubing
 15.01 speedcube.insta
 15.11 T1_M0
 15.13 NathanaelCubes
 15.18 Rubiksdude4144
 15.19 Nikita
 15.24 Aerospry
 15.25 The Blockhead
 15.75 buzzteam4
 15.78 Ali161102
 15.92 OJ Cubing
 15.93 xyzzy
 15.95 dhafin
 15.98 Parker Z
 16.13 mrjames113083
 16.28 topppits
 16.55 Bogdan
 16.60 PotatoesAreUs
 16.71 swankfukinc
 16.81 elimescube
 16.88 Thanapob
 16.88 whatshisbucket
 16.95 Duncan Bannon
 17.13 scylla
 17.39 SoundBalloon
 17.44 Emir Yusuf
 17.48 Turkey vld
 17.81 EdubCubez
 17.85 JMHCubed
 17.99 vorherrscher
 18.47 YaaniMani
 18.54 bugybunny
 18.86 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.00 MartinN13
 19.11 az897
 19.27 SpartanSailor
 19.54 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.83 Kris Gonnella
 19.86 read
 20.10 kumato
 20.39 dnguyen2204
 20.97 Jon Persson
 21.26 Lewis
 21.76 Thom S.
 21.97 Dhruva Shaw
 22.25 theos
 22.90 hakatashi
 23.34 Petri Krzywacki
 23.56 joe070512
 23.57 Mike Hughey
 23.58 Vexcrate
 24.15 Super382946
 24.20 redoxxy
 24.52 Ecuasamurai
 25.24 GTregay
 25.38 thunderbell cuber
 25.93 One Wheel
 26.54 Bubbagrub
 26.65 Zaksox
 28.38 RyuKagamine
 29.12 dschieses
 29.37 Reprobate
 30.81 SuperCheese
 32.45 WillyTheWizard
 32.78 glen
 33.88 SpcyQbr
 34.96 Jacck
 35.26 Aaron C
 35.82 MatsBergsten
 35.95 Himmat
 47.30 Gx Cuber
 54.36 Koustubh2006
*4x4x4*(95)

 32.63 Ethan Horspool
 35.07 thecubingwizard
 37.49 ichcubegern
 37.80 Sean Hartman
 37.97 G2013
 39.44 jancsi02
 39.66 OriginalUsername
 39.83 Elf
 40.91 tdm
 41.51 cubeshepherd
 43.86 joshsailscga
 44.76 Keenan Johnson
 45.86 TommyC
 46.65 Jscuber
 46.71 AidanNoogie
 46.80 Ianwubby
 47.86 Marcus Siu
 48.02 sigalig
 48.37 DGCubes
 48.67 oskarinn
 49.31 E-Cuber
 49.41 OJ Cubing
 49.60 xyzzy
 50.13 Cuberstache
 50.15 MCuber
 50.84 SloMoCubing
 50.96 Kit Clement
 52.05 2017LAMB06
 53.32 Zeke Mackay
 53.60 sqAree
 53.87 Sixstringcal
 55.09 BradenTheMagician
 55.14 Leo Annett
 55.27 yannicwaser24
 55.49 Keroma12
 55.58 Katiedavies3103
 56.49 buzzteam4
 57.40 MattP98
 57.71 ican97
 58.00 Glomnipotent
 58.04 typeman5
 58.18 sam596
 58.30 obelisk477
 58.31 Slushy Cuber YT
 58.46 Josh5271
 59.24 The Blockhead
 1:00.01 T1_M0
 1:00.47 abunickabhi
 1:00.61 swankfukinc
 1:00.83 Emir Yusuf
 1:01.10 CornerCutter
 1:01.98 Squanfan
 1:02.86 cuber3141592
 1:03.40 PotatoesAreUs
 1:03.67 bugybunny
 1:04.07 Jami Viljanen
 1:04.84 tolgakantarci
 1:08.14 Parker Z
 1:09.26 elimescube
 1:10.39 Aerospry
 1:11.45 tigermaxi
 1:12.75 topppits
 1:13.62 Bogdan
 1:14.80 TipsterTrickster
 1:16.07 Lykos
 1:16.25 Reprobate
 1:18.37 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:20.21 Thanapob
 1:20.35 dhafin
 1:20.46 Amir Afiq
 1:21.15 yghklvn
 1:22.17 NathanaelCubes
 1:22.45 EdubCubez
 1:22.92 Bubbagrub
 1:23.49 NoProblemCubing
 1:25.90 kumato
 1:27.08 SpartanSailor
 1:29.79 Mike Hughey
 1:35.26 Petri Krzywacki
 1:35.80 theos
 1:37.47 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:39.69 dnguyen2204
 1:40.47 GTregay
 1:50.17 JMHCubed
 1:52.62 redoxxy
 2:03.51 vorherrscher
 2:04.83 Jacck
 2:05.18 speedcube.insta
 2:05.19 Ecuasamurai
 2:13.23 YaaniMani
 2:14.16 scylla
 2:15.89 Lili Martin
 2:27.91 Super382946
 2:49.79 dschieses
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(74)

 1:04.21 Sean Hartman
 1:04.89 Ethan Horspool
 1:11.00 thecubingwizard
 1:11.16 Elf
 1:17.78 mihnea3000
 1:21.78 DGCubes
 1:23.62 joshsailscga
 1:25.64 OriginalUsername
 1:26.19 Keroma12
 1:29.23 jancsi02
 1:31.77 TommyC
 1:32.30 cubeshepherd
 1:32.50 Ianwubby
 1:32.70 Marcus Siu
 1:33.63 sigalig
 1:34.06 Leo Annett
 1:36.19 abunickabhi
 1:37.53 mrjames113083
 1:37.84 Katiedavies3103
 1:38.12 Jscuber
 1:39.45 MCuber
 1:39.63 OJ Cubing
 1:40.52 tdm
 1:40.73 xyzzy
 1:43.12 cuber3141592
 1:43.89 PotatoesAreUs
 1:44.24 sam596
 1:44.52 Glomnipotent
 1:45.42 TipsterTrickster
 1:46.08 Kit Clement
 1:49.26 Keenan Johnson
 1:50.28 ican97
 1:51.19 SloMoCubing
 1:52.31 elimescube
 1:52.71 oskarinn
 1:52.85 MattP98
 1:53.66 The Blockhead
 1:53.95 BradenTheMagician
 1:56.21 Parker Z
 1:57.10 obelisk477
 1:57.15 sqAree
 1:57.97 T1_M0
 2:03.60 swankfukinc
 2:04.60 buzzteam4
 2:09.42 ComputerGuy365
 2:12.26 Lykos
 2:12.56 miasponseller
 2:16.01 CornerCutter
 2:27.68 Jami Viljanen
 2:31.40 Aerospry
 2:35.49 Lewis
 2:36.21 theos
 2:36.94 topppits
 2:37.87 kumato
 2:39.55 Mike Hughey
 2:46.73 Jacck
 2:47.28 dhafin
 2:48.94 One Wheel
 2:53.01 tolgakantarci
 2:55.60 GTregay
 3:01.06 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:05.95 Ali161102
 3:17.57 EdubCubez
 3:51.90 MatsBergsten
 3:53.68 SpartanSailor
 3:55.31 Lili Martin
 4:04.21 JMHCubed
 4:10.51 can
 4:11.92 Petri Krzywacki
 4:19.46 Super382946
 7:12.33 scylla
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF yghklvn
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
*6x6x6*(29)

 2:02.08 thecubingwizard
 2:08.47 Sean Hartman
 2:16.32 Elf
 2:47.96 OriginalUsername
 2:51.61 Keroma12
 2:52.53 bacyril
 2:53.73 Ianwubby
 2:55.38 cubeshepherd
 3:09.66 abunickabhi
 3:10.53 xyzzy
 3:15.91 Jscuber
 3:36.63 jancsi02
 3:38.42 PotatoesAreUs
 3:41.22 elimescube
 4:04.18 SloMoCubing
 4:13.74 swankfukinc
 4:14.55 Reprobate
 4:22.56 sqAree
 4:30.92 Glomnipotent
 4:35.23 Mike Hughey
 4:42.26 OJ Cubing
 4:54.38 Lykos
 5:14.64 Jacck
 5:19.73 theos
 5:39.04 GTregay
 7:01.89 MatsBergsten
 DNF The Blockhead
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Ali161102
*7x7x7*(23)

 3:12.26 Sean Hartman
 3:21.32 thecubingwizard
 3:42.40 TSTwist
 4:07.07 bacyril
 4:10.60 Ianwubby
 4:32.46 OriginalUsername
 5:04.76 cubeshepherd
 5:37.92 Jscuber
 5:48.32 Reprobate
 6:08.21 Glomnipotent
 6:29.98 Lykos
 6:34.42 swankfukinc
 7:20.64 RyuKagamine
 7:25.68 One Wheel
 7:56.99 Jacck
 8:02.22 Mike Hughey
 8:16.46 theos
 8:18.61 Lewis
 8:35.67 GTregay
12:48.83 can
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 one handed*(87)

 13.13 tdm
 15.72 Sean Hartman
 16.33 GenTheThief
 16.44 Ethan Horspool
 16.69 mihnea3000
 17.03 tolgakantarci
 17.08 cubeshepherd
 17.23 thecubingwizard
 17.38 TommyC
 17.53 ichcubegern
 17.64 OriginalUsername
 17.92 jancsi02
 18.50 typeman5
 18.84 2017LAMB06
 19.01 Jscuber
 19.79 Cuberstache
 19.93 Leo Annett
 20.29 SloMoCubing
 20.64 Slushy Cuber YT
 21.46 ARandomCuber
 21.57 sqAree
 22.05 AidanNoogie
 22.35 Elf
 22.64 BradenTheMagician
 22.64 Marcus Siu
 23.21 NathanaelCubes
 23.45 abunickabhi
 23.63 Ianwubby
 23.72 Glomnipotent
 24.00 oskarinn
 24.14 xyzzy
 24.35 joshsailscga
 24.47 Kit Clement
 24.48 sigalig
 25.49 MattP98
 26.09 Lykos
 26.59 Josh5271
 27.43 sam596
 27.87 mrjames113083
 28.13 T1_M0
 28.25 Parker Z
 28.34 NoProblemCubing
 28.64 tigermaxi
 29.02 speedcube.insta
 29.93 cuber3141592
 30.02 Katiedavies3103
 30.54 dhafin
 30.65 Aerospry
 30.95 ican97
 31.02 MartinN13
 31.11 obelisk477
 31.53 CornerCutter
 31.55 MCuber
 33.24 Moreno van Rooijen
 33.32 [email protected]
 33.45 TipsterTrickster
 33.62 yghklvn
 33.98 Bogdan
 34.35 Nikita
 34.45 SoundBalloon
 34.81 buzzteam4
 35.08 Emir Yusuf
 36.05 OJ Cubing
 36.18 swankfukinc
 36.55 YaaniMani
 36.83 E-Cuber
 37.96 Jami Viljanen
 40.23 redoxxy
 40.89 InlandEmpireCuber
 41.22 thunderbell cuber
 43.41 EdubCubez
 44.06 Bubbagrub
 44.34 Mike Hughey
 45.86 RyuKagamine
 50.05 JMHCubed
 50.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 50.87 vorherrscher
 53.06 Thom S.
 54.45 scylla
 54.56 One Wheel
 1:00.71 Ali161102
 1:02.18 Jacck
 1:03.30 LostGent
 1:05.38 Dhruva Shaw
 1:05.65 WillyTheWizard
 1:15.25 SpartanSailor
 2:11.43 Gx Cuber
*3x3 with feet*(19)

 41.38 TommyC
 52.17 GenTheThief
 59.69 cubeshepherd
 1:05.07 SloMoCubing
 1:12.09 Bubbagrub
 1:13.63 Sean Hartman
 1:16.89 BradenTheMagician
 1:25.39 OriginalUsername
 1:54.92 ichcubegern
 1:56.41 One Wheel
 2:09.35 Lykos
 2:18.87 TipsterTrickster
 2:28.27 Kit Clement
 2:30.34 MattP98
 2:39.52 xyzzy
 3:05.29 abunickabhi
 3:22.82 Mike Hughey
 3:32.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:43.37 JMHCubed
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(55)

 3.33 Vexcrate
 7.03 oskarinn
 9.33 TommyC
 10.03 thecubingwizard
 10.32 cubeshepherd
 10.77 Slushy Cuber YT
 10.94 G2013
 11.43 sigalig
 11.90 abunickabhi
 14.32 dhafin
 14.56 T1_M0
 14.61 Sean Hartman
 16.84 OriginalUsername
 17.30 OJ Cubing
 17.49 jancsi02
 22.52 MatsBergsten
 24.08 Mike Hughey
 24.91 Kit Clement
 25.19 TipsterTrickster
 25.81 MattP98
 26.29 ican97
 26.71 Deri Nata Wijaya
 27.31 redoxxy
 27.58 Oatch
 29.07 SloMoCubing
 29.89 Glomnipotent
 30.59 Lykos
 31.32 buzzteam4
 31.48 whatshisbucket
 31.58 tdm
 32.10 sqAree
 32.40 Keroma12
 35.50 2017LAMB06
 37.85 Amir Afiq
 42.29 Cuberstache
 44.72 dnguyen2204
 45.56 Bubbagrub
 46.75 Jacck
 47.23 Josh5271
 47.31 InlandEmpireCuber
 49.24 SpartanSailor
 54.02 Bogdan
 55.57 tigermaxi
 56.37 Jami Viljanen
 1:06.47 YaaniMani
 1:06.94 MCuber
 1:11.13 topppits
 1:27.91 Ali161102
 1:47.24 CornerCutter
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
 DNF NoProblemCubing
 DNF theos
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(49)

 21.47 Daniel Lin
 24.68 G2013
 27.96 TommyC
 29.17 sigalig
 29.35 ican97
 30.29 abunickabhi
 31.84 the super cuber
 37.18 denthebro
 39.34 dhafin
 40.71 Vexcrate
 51.47 T1_M0
 57.05 OJ Cubing
 1:01.44 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:16.26 Kit Clement
 1:18.63 joshsailscga
 1:21.41 cubeshepherd
 1:28.74 MattP98
 1:29.60 tdm
 1:32.84 sqAree
 1:32.88 thecubingwizard
 1:38.85 obelisk477
 1:39.95 MatsBergsten
 1:44.58 redoxxy
 1:49.20 2017LAMB06
 1:49.51 Sean Hartman
 2:07.49 Mike Hughey
 2:24.62 elimescube
 2:35.19 SloMoCubing
 2:47.91 Glomnipotent
 3:09.80 TipsterTrickster
 3:15.10 Jacck
 3:21.66 mrjames113083
 3:25.74 Bubbagrub
 4:12.20 topppits
 4:30.16 dschieses
 4:57.67 buzzteam4
 5:02.37 RyuKagamine
 5:54.91 scylla
 6:08.27 dnguyen2204
 7:14.79 YaaniMani
 DNF tolgakantarci
 DNF SoundBalloon
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Lykos
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF theos
 DNF tigermaxi
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF sam596
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:14.57 sigalig
 2:27.93 abunickabhi
 2:47.55 the super cuber
 5:36.22 MatsBergsten
 6:34.14 T1_M0
 7:16.71 Mike Hughey
 7:42.89 redoxxy
 8:05.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:08.41 cubeshepherd
 8:24.97 Jacck
11:05.91 Sean Hartman
14:15.49 Glomnipotent
17:19.55 TipsterTrickster
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Lykos
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF G2013
 DNF sam596
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(12)

 4:17.32 sigalig
 5:23.10 pinser
10:34.35 T1_M0
11:54.22 Mike Hughey
12:40.45 OJ Cubing
14:18.84 MatsBergsten
17:30.49 Jacck
20:24.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
26:03.51 cubeshepherd
41:53.77 Glomnipotent
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(6)

 DNF redoxxy
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(18)

13 13/13 (43:01)  Deri Nata Wijaya
11 18/25 (60:00)  T1_M0
9 9/9 (53:21)  redoxxy
9 12/15 (58:04)  Mike Hughey
8 9/10 (52:22)  MatsBergsten
7 9/11 (52:08)  cubeshepherd
5 7/9 (46:43)  Jacck
4 5/6 (12:12)  abunickabhi
4 5/6 (31:43)  Sean Hartman
2 2/2 ( 7:20)  sam596
2 2/2 (15:03)  DhruvA
2 3/4 (31:36)  elimescube
0 25/50 (60:00)  sigalig
DNF 1/2 ( 6:06)  joshsailscga
DNF 0/2 (16:15)  dnguyen2204
DNF 0/3 (19:14)  leudcfa
DNF 4/11 (59:42)  MattP98
DNF 10/21 (60:00)  Lykos
*3x3 Match the scramble*(23)

 35.28 thecubingwizard
 35.51 cubeshepherd
 54.14 tdm
 56.89 abunickabhi
 58.96 Marcus Siu
 1:16.75 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:22.61 Kit Clement
 1:22.92 SoundBalloon
 1:25.06 Mike Hughey
 1:39.55 Sean Hartman
 1:40.97 OJ Cubing
 1:45.86 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:55.05 TipsterTrickster
 1:59.00 joshsailscga
 2:00.88 theos
 2:15.15 swankfukinc
 2:59.51 SloMoCubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Jacck
 DNF dhafin
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF Ali161102
*2-3-4 Relay*(60)

 49.57 thecubingwizard
 52.17 jancsi02
 52.80 Elf
 54.27 Sean Hartman
 56.31 tdm
 57.73 OriginalUsername
 58.22 cubeshepherd
 58.59 SloMoCubing
 1:02.28 AidanNoogie
 1:05.69 Marcus Siu
 1:05.77 TommyC
 1:05.85 Cuberstache
 1:05.92 Ianwubby
 1:08.08 Jscuber
 1:08.19 Glomnipotent
 1:08.30 2017LAMB06
 1:08.40 DGCubes
 1:09.36 Katiedavies3103
 1:13.00 CornerCutter
 1:13.87 obelisk477
 1:14.34 BradenTheMagician
 1:16.02 Kit Clement
 1:16.15 Slushy Cuber YT
 1:16.37 buzzteam4
 1:16.80 MattP98
 1:16.97 abunickabhi
 1:17.94 E-Cuber
 1:18.93 xyzzy
 1:19.58 tolgakantarci
 1:20.58 sqAree
 1:20.90 OJ Cubing
 1:21.05 T1_M0
 1:21.43 sam596
 1:28.08 PotatoesAreUs
 1:28.66 TipsterTrickster
 1:30.45 dhafin
 1:31.78 swankfukinc
 1:34.12 Nikita
 1:34.54 Bogdan
 1:35.59 tigermaxi
 1:39.80 Lykos
 1:45.77 NoProblemCubing
 1:46.85 Parker Z
 1:47.73 NathanaelCubes
 1:51.63 kumato
 1:56.07 Mike Hughey
 1:59.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:01.37 speedcube.insta
 2:05.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:11.99 Lewis
 2:18.58 JMHCubed
 2:27.28 vorherrscher
 2:28.12 YaaniMani
 2:28.20 GTregay
 2:28.59 scylla
 2:29.51 Petri Krzywacki
 2:43.80 Jacck
 2:45.24 MatsBergsten
 3:06.48 WillyTheWizard
 3:16.65 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)

 2:00.75 Sean Hartman
 2:07.14 thecubingwizard
 2:13.68 Elf
 2:16.63 OriginalUsername
 2:24.05 cubeshepherd
 2:25.04 jancsi02
 2:35.83 Marcus Siu
 2:36.91 tdm
 2:39.03 abunickabhi
 2:41.66 Cuberstache
 2:45.95 BradenTheMagician
 2:53.02 SloMoCubing
 2:57.70 Kit Clement
 3:00.50 OJ Cubing
 3:01.46 Katiedavies3103
 3:01.62 sam596
 3:09.56 xyzzy
 3:11.50 Glomnipotent
 3:24.73 MattP98
 3:24.89 T1_M0
 3:26.77 buzzteam4
 3:30.23 swankfukinc
 3:39.73 PotatoesAreUs
 3:42.28 TipsterTrickster
 3:42.49 Lykos
 3:45.89 Parker Z
 3:49.78 CornerCutter
 4:30.42 tolgakantarci
 4:33.99 kumato
 4:40.38 Mike Hughey
 4:56.21 theos
 5:32.18 GTregay
 5:57.58 Jacck
 6:59.08 MatsBergsten
 7:15.48 JMHCubed
 7:26.06 Petri Krzywacki
 8:22.80 scylla
14:12.98 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)

 4:30.35 Sean Hartman
 5:16.71 OriginalUsername
 5:20.85 cubeshepherd
 5:48.24 xyzzy
 6:06.72 Katiedavies3103
 6:20.48 abunickabhi
 6:43.31 Kit Clement
 6:55.81 PotatoesAreUs
 7:20.96 buzzteam4
 7:45.01 swankfukinc
 8:05.46 Glomnipotent
 8:57.46 OJ Cubing
 9:17.13 Lykos
 9:24.34 Mike Hughey
10:42.86 GTregay
11:03.74 theos
11:27.74 Jacck
12:53.68 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)

 7:32.24 Sean Hartman
 9:27.82 OriginalUsername
10:55.38 abunickabhi
11:09.49 Katiedavies3103
11:27.07 cubeshepherd
13:28.58 Glomnipotent
13:47.89 buzzteam4
15:14.28 swankfukinc
15:28.23 OJ Cubing
16:18.87 Mike Hughey
16:48.22 Lykos
17:36.76 One Wheel
17:49.39 theos
18:37.86 GTregay
19:46.98 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(25)

26 ColorfulPockets
26 Attila
31 yghklvn
31 Bogdan
33 DGCubes
33 Jacck
33 Mike Hughey
35 abunickabhi
35 Theo Leinad
36 theos
38 ComputerGuy365
39 craccho
42 CornerCutter
44 Sean Hartman
45 2017LAMB06
47 tolgakantarci
47 mrjames113083
48 InlandEmpireCuber
48 tdm
51 JMHCubed
94 Vexcrate
DNF  SoundBalloon
DNF  Josh5271
DNF  RyuKagamine
DNF  Duncan Bannon
*Skewb*(77)

 3.87 cubeshepherd
 4.01 asacuber
 4.11 Sean Hartman
 4.14 [email protected]
 4.87 Marcus Siu
 4.90 Leo Annett
 4.93 Katiedavies3103
 5.01 thecubingwizard
 5.08 mihnea3000
 5.27 MartinN13
 5.35 MCuber
 5.40 Amir Afiq
 5.42 Josh5271
 5.43 Kris Gonnella
 5.46 EdubCubez
 5.52 TipsterTrickster
 5.55 Kit Clement
 5.59 yannicwaser24
 5.60 JMHCubed
 5.84 SloMoCubing
 5.84 Emir Yusuf
 5.89 MattP98
 5.92 AidanNoogie
 5.92 ichcubegern
 6.19 DGCubes
 6.45 Rubiksdude4144
 6.61 Elf
 6.78 sam596
 6.93 BradenTheMagician
 7.09 OriginalUsername
 7.33 leudcfa
 7.66 NoProblemCubing
 7.72 Parker Z
 7.72 Turkey vld
 7.90 CornerCutter
 8.05 G2013
 8.19 tigermaxi
 8.61 dhafin
 8.63 mrjames113083
 8.71 sqAree
 8.90 buzzteam4
 9.00 whatshisbucket
 9.19 Bubbagrub
 9.31 redoxxy
 9.34 Bogdan
 9.49 SuperCheese
 9.67 RobinCube
 9.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.70 jancsi02
 9.88 Ianwubby
 9.88 T1_M0
 9.94 OJ Cubing
 9.98 E-Cuber
 9.98 PotatoesAreUs
 10.78 dschieses
 11.06 Lewis
 11.07 YaaniMani
 11.16 theos
 11.21 Jami Viljanen
 11.75 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.92 SpartanSailor
 12.35 Mike Hughey
 12.60 Ali161102
 12.82 NathanaelCubes
 12.82 miasponseller
 12.94 Cuberstache
 13.14 Moonwink Cuber
 13.65 Thanapob
 14.72 topppits
 14.97 swankfukinc
 18.83 WillyTheWizard
 21.78 Nikita
 21.94 Glomnipotent
 24.39 kumato
 24.90 Lykos
 26.25 Jacck
 31.70 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(38)

 5.97 Underwatercuber
 6.04 sam596
 7.52 ARandomCuber
 7.59 MartinN13
 8.12 PotatoesAreUs
 8.61 cubeshepherd
 9.14 buzzteam4
 9.26 MCuber
 9.34 Kit Clement
 9.68 oliviervlcube
 10.04 Sean Hartman
 10.11 TipsterTrickster
 10.74 tdm
 10.75 redoxxy
 10.89 T1_M0
 10.99 Katiedavies3103
 11.39 OJ Cubing
 12.08 Marcus Siu
 12.51 Dhruva Shaw
 12.82 RyuKagamine
 13.16 MattP98
 13.27 SloMoCubing
 13.79 BradenTheMagician
 14.09 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.36 Cuberstache
 14.50 Lykos
 15.06 OriginalUsername
 16.42 ican97
 17.30 mrjames113083
 17.66 Mike Hughey
 19.56 Rubiksdude4144
 21.19 NoProblemCubing
 22.50 Bubbagrub
 26.31 Jami Viljanen
 26.49 CornerCutter
 27.71 swankfukinc
 30.03 JMHCubed
 DNF Nikita
*Pyraminx*(81)

 2.93 lejitcuber
 3.04 DGCubes
 3.30 NoProblemCubing
 3.41 cubeshepherd
 3.48 RobinCube
 3.52 FastCubeMaster
 3.53 mihnea3000
 3.80 thecubingwizard
 4.15 T1_M0
 4.19 CornerCutter
 4.70 Sean Hartman
 4.82 asacuber
 4.83 MartinN13
 4.93 oliviervlcube
 4.95 E-Cuber
 5.23 BradenTheMagician
 5.44 Rubiksdude4144
 5.44 Leo Annett
 5.60 Marcus Siu
 5.65 SloMoCubing
 5.90 Turkey vld
 5.91 dhafin
 5.92 Emir Yusuf
 5.96 JMHCubed
 6.15 MCuber
 6.16 Cuberstache
 6.29 SuperCheese
 6.34 Parker Z
 6.52 Jami Viljanen
 6.54 yannicwaser24
 6.74 Lewis
 6.75 mrjames113083
 6.81 ichcubegern
 7.08 G2013
 7.25 OriginalUsername
 7.49 buzzteam4
 7.54 Amir Afiq
 7.56 Elf
 7.57 AidanNoogie
 7.62 [email protected]
 7.64 EdubCubez
 7.66 MattP98
 7.72 jancsi02
 7.81 sqAree
 7.84 TipsterTrickster
 8.42 Ianwubby
 8.51 Josh5271
 8.56 redoxxy
 8.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.84 NathanaelCubes
 9.12 leudcfa
 9.44 Kit Clement
 9.92 Glomnipotent
 10.06 Lykos
 10.14 tigermaxi
 10.62 sigalig
 11.03 OJ Cubing
 11.24 dschieses
 11.28 theos
 11.40 PotatoesAreUs
 11.48 sam596
 11.48 abunickabhi
 11.50 swankfukinc
 11.58 Katiedavies3103
 11.63 YaaniMani
 11.72 vorherrscher
 11.73 Nikita
 13.38 miasponseller
 14.33 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.80 Vexcrate
 15.42 Mike Hughey
 15.71 Jacck
 16.03 WillyTheWizard
 16.09 Ecuasamurai
 18.17 topppits
 19.01 dnguyen2204
 19.85 Gx Cuber
 20.37 dancing_jules
 22.88 GTregay
 28.75 SpartanSailor
 48.98 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(44)

 46.32 Cuberstache
 47.77 lejitcuber
 50.86 Elf
 54.23 thecubingwizard
 55.34 AidanNoogie
 1:03.23 miasponseller
 1:04.84 Sean Hartman
 1:06.29 whatshisbucket
 1:12.92 Parker Z
 1:13.55 cubeshepherd
 1:21.82 Katiedavies3103
 1:24.40 mihnea3000
 1:27.17 OriginalUsername
 1:30.43 xyzzy
 1:31.76 obelisk477
 1:36.00 Keroma12
 1:39.23 PotatoesAreUs
 1:45.42 Kit Clement
 1:46.90 SloMoCubing
 1:48.99 Marcus Siu
 1:51.31 leudcfa
 1:51.34 swankfukinc
 1:56.03 NoProblemCubing
 1:56.61 abunickabhi
 1:58.23 CornerCutter
 2:03.35 TipsterTrickster
 2:03.61 OJ Cubing
 2:04.23 sqAree
 2:06.20 Lewis
 2:07.74 MattP98
 2:21.44 sam596
 2:29.44 Glomnipotent
 2:31.13 Lykos
 2:32.69 dhafin
 2:36.69 GTregay
 2:36.86 Thom S.
 2:42.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:42.70 mrjames113083
 2:56.78 theos
 2:58.34 Mike Hughey
 3:05.11 One Wheel
 3:10.60 Jacck
 5:33.52 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Ali161102
*Kilominx*(17)

 21.73 Cuberstache
 21.81 cubeshepherd
 29.77 Elf
 30.63 Parker Z
 33.62 OriginalUsername
 35.85 xyzzy
 38.65 NoProblemCubing
 43.99 Leo Annett
 44.04 CornerCutter
 45.11 Josh5271
 49.64 Sean Hartman
 1:02.46 swankfukinc
 1:04.74 mrjames113083
 1:08.17 Mike Hughey
 1:11.84 T1_M0
 1:18.74 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
*Square-1*(56)

 9.02 Sixstringcal
 10.02 Marcus Siu
 11.38 lejitcuber
 11.64 thecubingwizard
 12.34 TommyC
 14.28 bugybunny
 15.90 Sean Hartman
 15.92 Thom S.
 16.63 SloMoCubing
 17.51 sigalig
 17.92 cubeshepherd
 19.18 AidanNoogie
 19.81 G2013
 20.95 ichcubegern
 21.08 BradenTheMagician
 22.32 Turkey vld
 23.96 Tx789
 24.75 yannicwaser24
 25.45 sam596
 26.23 Rubiksdude4144
 26.50 Josh5271
 26.90 mihnea3000
 27.35 T1_M0
 27.65 OriginalUsername
 27.66 Elf
 27.93 YaaniMani
 28.72 MattP98
 28.95 Katiedavies3103
 29.93 MCuber
 31.82 TipsterTrickster
 32.61 Cuberstache
 33.34 leudcfa
 33.83 Leo Annett
 33.85 redoxxy
 34.02 Kit Clement
 37.85 OJ Cubing
 38.25 sqAree
 39.99 buzzteam4
 40.72 mrjames113083
 40.94 CornerCutter
 41.70 xyzzy
 43.90 RyuKagamine
 44.18 Bubbagrub
 44.73 kumato
 45.93 Mike Hughey
 46.81 Moreno van Rooijen
 48.29 Lykos
 51.03 Bogdan
 51.18 swankfukinc
 52.25 tigermaxi
 53.23 Lewis
 58.21 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:07.97 Glomnipotent
 1:16.68 Jacck
 1:31.95 theos
 1:36.54 NathanaelCubes
*MiniGuildford Relay*(21)

 4:42.71 Elf
 4:44.17 Sean Hartman
 5:08.04 cubeshepherd
 5:09.24 OriginalUsername
 5:17.89 Cuberstache
 5:41.82 Marcus Siu
 6:03.98 Kit Clement
 6:10.05 SloMoCubing
 6:52.36 BradenTheMagician
 7:05.58 TipsterTrickster
 7:10.67 MattP98
 7:14.08 swankfukinc
 7:17.00 OJ Cubing
 7:26.08 sam596
 7:48.22 PotatoesAreUs
 8:14.78 CornerCutter
 9:02.16 Glomnipotent
 9:04.82 Lykos
11:34.98 Mike Hughey
11:41.88 InlandEmpireCuber
13:11.16 Jacck

*Contest results*

1225 cubeshepherd
1204 Sean Hartman
1050 thecubingwizard
981 OriginalUsername
869 SloMoCubing
821 Elf
816 Marcus Siu
787 abunickabhi
755 Kit Clement
751 TommyC
734 jancsi02
714 tdm
688 Cuberstache
687 OJ Cubing
662 T1_M0
656 TipsterTrickster
656 BradenTheMagician
648 Glomnipotent
644 MattP98
641 AidanNoogie
640 sigalig
639 mihnea3000
630 Katiedavies3103
616 sqAree
595 Leo Annett
593 DGCubes
590 G2013
578 ichcubegern
570 Jscuber
568 sam596
543 MCuber
540 buzzteam4
539 Ianwubby
537 CornerCutter
519 Ethan Horspool
519 Lykos
511 Mike Hughey
506 xyzzy
503 2017LAMB06
489 dhafin
488 Josh5271
478  Parker Z
461 Slushy Cuber YT
457 oskarinn
454 lejitcuber
453 NoProblemCubing
444 swankfukinc
439 E-Cuber
423 ican97
416 asacuber
416 PotatoesAreUs
413 tolgakantarci
404 obelisk477
402 mrjames113083
387 joshsailscga
384 [email protected]
379 yannicwaser24
370 tigermaxi
358 MartinN13
357 Jami Viljanen
356 redoxxy
353 JMHCubed
345 Jacck
345 Amir Afiq
337 InlandEmpireCuber
335 Keroma12
327 NathanaelCubes
323 leudcfa
321 EdubCubez
318 Zeke Mackay
316 Rubiksdude4144
295 miasponseller
293 Bogdan
290 Emir Yusuf
286 MatsBergsten
281 YaaniMani
272 theos
269 ARandomCuber
261 Underwatercuber
260 RobinCube
259 yghklvn
257 typeman5
247 whatshisbucket
246 Competition Cuber
245 Keenan Johnson
245 cuber3141592
240 Moreno van Rooijen
239 Deri Nata Wijaya
227 The Blockhead
224 Tx789
224 Aerospry
223 Bubbagrub
221 GenTheThief
221 Lewis
219 topppits
215 elimescube
213 ComputerGuy365
204 Turkey vld
193 Nikita
193 kumato
183 Ali161102
176 Vexcrate
174 Moonwink Cuber
167 scylla
162 SpartanSailor
162 Kris Gonnella
160 speedcube.insta
154 LostGent
151 Duncan Bannon
149 oliviervlcube
145 bugybunny
140 speedcuber71
140 GTregay
131 bacyril
131 SuperCheese
130 vorherrscher
129 Sixstringcal
127 SoundBalloon
126 RyuKagamine
120 Thanapob
117 dschieses
112 Thom S.
111 dnguyen2204
103 Paarth Chhabra
102 One Wheel
97 Reprobate
92 Petri Krzywacki
78 the super cuber
78 FastCubeMaster
78 Pranav Prabhulla Chandran
78 Super382946
77 Dhruva Shaw
70 WillyTheWizard
67 Lachlan Stephens
63 thunderbell cuber
57 Daniel Lin
52 Ecuasamurai
50 denthebro
48 Squanfan
42 az897
40 glen
37 Oatch
37 read
35 Attila
35 ColorfulPockets
34 Jon Persson
31 CyanSparkleMan2
30 can
29 hakatashi
28 TSTwist
28 Theo Leinad
27 joe070512
25 pinser
24 craccho
22 Lili Martin
20 Gx Cuber
17 Zaksox
15 DhruvA
12 cbest
10 SpcyQbr
8 Aaron C
6 dancing_jules
6 Himmat
4 Koustubh2006


----------



## FireCuber (May 29, 2018)

Missed this week!!!!!! I totally forgot.


----------



## xyzzy (May 29, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Missed this week!!!!!! I totally forgot.


Do this week's events now!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2018)

The gift card lottery for this week. 164 competitors. First spin is invalid
as that winner would have won twice in five weeks. (I don't tell which
one so he does not get overly disappointed).

So the winning number this week is 47, that means that the winner is *swankfukinc*!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Cuberstache (May 30, 2018)

I'd just like to report that Evan Wright recorded a time of 0.72 in the Mini Guildford event... I don't think you can even pick up and put down every puzzle in 0.72 seconds. If this could be changed, that would be great.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 30, 2018)

Another mishap, William Marshall recorded a time of 1.00 in One handed. Please fix this as well.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 30, 2018)

turtwig said:


> A quick calculation with his weekly comp PBs gives a Kinch rank score of 48.31, which would rank him ~50th in the world.
> 
> I think the biggest piece of evidence is that, for the most part if not for all events, his singles were slower than what his weekly comp times would suggest his global average to be, and many of his times were twice his weekly comp times.
> 
> ...



Im going to pop in late to defend Tristan as well, as I personally know him.

Tristan doesnt fake solves. He is a nice and honest guy, that cares alot about the cubing community. I was watching him warm up, as we were staffing at colorado qualifier, and he was getting around 11 averages with plenty of sub 10s. If I remember, he even got a 7.

When he sat down however, he started to shake and become extremely tense. He seemed not to be focused on the solve itself but the potential outcome. It's also good to know that he doesnt simulate comps. He recently started doing it in this weeks competition, and you can see his times starting to higher as he is not used to the setting.

If he were to fake solves, he would have confessed by now.

E: Further quotation:


cubeshepherd said:


> For me if I am relaxed and not worried about what time/s I get then I preform much better and that is what I have a really easy time doing at home, but in a competition I worry to much about what time I am going to get, I get distracted about things I hear and what not, and thus leading to bad times. I also get really nervous solving in front of people and in public and my hands get shaky and sweaty and thus not allowing me to get good times. I did not realize how bad I was at competitions until this past weekend, but it is something that I am now really working on.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> If I remember, he even got a 7.


That would be a 7.21 to be precise


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> I'd just like to report that Evan Wright recorded a time of 0.72 in the Mini Guildford event... I don't think you can even pick up and put down every puzzle in 0.72 seconds. If this could be changed, that would be great.





weatherman223 said:


> Another mishap, William Marshall recorded a time of 1.00 in One handed. Please fix this as well.



These have been fixed. Thank you for pointing them out. Please feel free to simply PM me or Mats if you see more of these; we will try to take care of them quickly.



weatherman223 said:


> Tristan doesnt fake solves. He is a nice and honest guy, that cares alot about the cubing community. I was watching him warm up, as we were staffing at colorado qualifier, and he was getting around 11 averages with plenty of sub 10s. If I remember, he even got a 7.



Thank you very much for this information. Due to discussions with Tristan in PMs, we had already decided to keep his results for the Weekly Competition, as it seemed like it was very possible his results might be legitimate, but I admit I was still a little concerned that his official 3x3x3 times in particular (all events are somewhat this way, but 3x3x3 is so relatively reliable that it stood out for me) seemed hard to reconcile with his results here. The fact that you actually observed him getting sub-10s in warm up tells me we made the correct decision to keep his results. I think that observation goes a long way to showing he is likely not faking his results.

And for those who have ever watched me speedsolve (especially 3x3x3) in competition, you'll know how much I can empathize with his shaking while solving.


----------

